# Another miniature "222" part machining video.



## popnrattle (Mar 8, 2012)

As long as you folks give me the positive reinforcement for giving machining video links, I'll keep posting. Hopefully the annotations will give the info you need, if not shoot me a reply. Thanks. Later, Rick.



http://www.youtube.com/user/popnstart?feature=mhee


----------



## metalmad (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice Job Rick
Thanks for the Tip 
Pete


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice video! Thanks for the link!!!

I have a question on the edge finder though...
Why does he get it into contact and the halves meet perfectly and then he moves it out of alignment?
The caption then says to zero the axis.
That part did not make any sense to me!

Andrew


----------



## chuck foster (Mar 8, 2012)

well i started out to watch ONE video and i spent the next 1/2 hour or more watching a bunch of very interesting video's.
allot of neat ideas (i hope i can remember) and i just love the old gas engine stuff.

thanks a bunch rick :bow: :bow:

chuck

p.s. keep them coming............please!!


----------



## popnrattle (Mar 8, 2012)

The pivot hole is a certain distance from the bottom of the slot. The bottom of the slot is pushed against the edge of the fixture. I "edged" that distance first(thats the Y-axis). Now, to put the drilled hole in the middle of the part(X-axis) I "edge" the brass locator pin on the left, then zero the DRO(X only)(keep in mind it does not matter whether or not it is in the middle of the dowel in the Y-axis). Move to the other dowel, "edge" it(being careful NOT to bump the Y-axis) and notice the X-axis value. Divide that value by 2, then move the X-axis to reflect that value. You are now "exactly" between those 2 dowels. Simple huh? So put your indicators away in a safe place! ;D Hope this helps. Later, Rick.


----------



## lazylathe (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks Rick!

I was taking the prompt to be the exact time you zeroed the axis, but it must have been just before.
That makes a lot more sense now!!!

Excellent videos!
Going to take me a few days to go through all of them1

Andrew


----------



## Swede (Mar 10, 2012)

The ability to center a round object with an edge finder also applies to bores, so long as the bore is decently above the diameter of the EF tip. Edge finders are handy tools, that's for sure. Nice work.


----------

